# looking to create a social group of new expats to support eachother in torino



## bomee ha (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello. Im a korean girl just moved from france. I understand there arent so many expat activities in turin so I thought id create one for those like me who havent had chance to make friends. Im thinking of having online discussions but also lunch meetings in turin to simply share eachothers stories. Please leave comments if you support my idea


----------

